# Looking for coding job in Portland Oregon area



## winterhawks (Nov 17, 2010)

Hope that I am doing this right

Tamara A Carovano


PERMANENT:
7187 SW Sagert St #102
Tualatin, OR  97062

503-692-4671
tcarovano@frontier.com

OBJECTIVE:	To find a challenging position with a growing company.

SUMMARY:	•Proficient with MS Word, MS Excel, MS Outlook for email, Windows applications, and the Internet.
•	Trained on the Facets and Legacy claims systems for claims processing


EDUCATION:	Associate of Arts in Medical Office Administration
	Trend College,  Portland, OR 
	Graduated with a GPA of 3.8 on a 4.0 scale

AAPC Certification online class
February 2018-August 2018


	AAPC certification class
	Portland Community College
	June 2010-September 2010
	Have since taken the certification exam for CPC and passed.  If additional information is needed, it is available upon request.	


AAPC online class for the hospital specialty
done through the AAPC
May 2011-September 2011

EXPERIENCE:
February 2016-December 2017
The Jacobson Group
Claims Analyst

Work at home contract for an out of state Medicaid provider that was ended by the client due to their workload no longer requiring any additional help. Processed hospital, professional, and reconsideration requests from customer service.

January 2011-December 2015
The Jacobson Group
Claims Analyst

Work at home contract for an out of state BCBS provider processing BluCard claims, hospital, professional, and COB claims, on the Facets system. Contract was ended by the client due to no longer needing any additional help.

May 2010
Tri Star risk management
Temporary contract that was ended by the client.  General office duties.

	Claims Analyst, July 2002 to February 2010
	Regence Blue Cross Blue Shield of Oregon
	•	Claims Analyst for the HMO line of business for both physician and hospital submitted claims.  Processed claims for both physician and hospital submitted claims related to Medicare line of business.  Handled claims related to both inpatient and outpatient hospital.  Processed claims related to Host BluCard claims for both physician and hospital submitted claims.  Handled resubmission claims for both physician submitted and hospital submitted claims.  


Claims Examiner, March 1995 to May 2001
	PacifiCare of Oregon, now called United HealthCare, Hillsboro, Oregon
	•	Claims Examiner for HMO line of business related to both Commercial and Secure Horizons.  Helped to establish the APC pricing relating to ambulatory surgery centers.  Handled claims that were related to provider issues, prescriptions, and vision.  Handled calls to providers to request paper emergency room department visits claims that were over a certain dollar amount, IE Legacy Health Systems, Providence Health Systems, Southwest Washington Medical Center.  Helped to train others on prescription and vision claims when I moved on to other duties.


ACTIVITIES:	•	Volunteer with the Tigard High School Track Team from February of 1988 to June of 1990, then again from February of 2002 to May of 2004.  Served as the assistant to the head coach.  Covered many duties.

•	Habitat for Humanity while at PacifiCare of Oregon.


If more information is needed, please call me.


----------

